# 1966 GTO seat mounting question??



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Can someone please either post a picture or tell me what part covers the bolt and metal mounting bracket on the floor over the carpets at the front of the seat. when I push the seats all the way back, you can see the ugly bracket and bolt. Whats suppose to cover this??
Thanks much...........:seeya:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

umm yeah- nope -no seat bracket cover- now if you want me to make some gucci carbon fiber ones- then we can talk


----------

